# Introducing Penedesencas and Empordanesas



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

I have a favorite breed that some may not be familiar with.
The Penedesenca is a Mediterranean breed from the Penedes region in the autonomous state of Catalonia, Spain.
Its sister breed, the Empordanesa is from Emporda, also in Catalonia.
Several things make them unique. 
They lay one of the darkest chicken eggs on a par with Marans and Welsummer. 
They are the only breeds in the world I'm aware of that have a white earlobe, yet lay a brown egg.
They are also the only breeds that have a 'carnation' or 'kings comb' which is a single comb with side sprigs at the rear so it resembles a flower from the rear.
They are very adept at free range, don't handle confinement well but are very respectful of fences. Most of my pens have 2' and 3' fences. They can fly but prefer to run so if not pressed, they just don't go over short fences. 
Being extremely alert, they do quite well with predators afoot during the day. I've never lost a hen or chick to hawks with a rooster running with a flock.
All varieties of Penedesenca have been imported to the US. Black, Crele, Wheaten and Partridge.
Only the White Empordanesa have been imported. There are several other varieties in Spain. 
Both breeds are extremely rare worldwide. Penedesencas have some following in Germany and the UK with a club in Ireland. They are also supposed to be in Argentina and some other areas of Central and South America.
There are very few flocks in the US. 
Black Penedesencas are the only DP variety. The others are egg varieties. Crele are feather sexable at hatch.

Their history is interesting as they were nearly extinct in the 1980s and more can be learned here.
http://www.penedesencausa.com/home.html

Feel free to ask questions.


----------



## chickengeorge (Oct 1, 2014)

*penesdesenca*

Thanks for the interesting introduction and link. Will certainly be doing a little more research over the winter and try to find a reputable breeder here in the UK to try to source some eggs or growers around spring time. Do you find them difficult to hatch or rear? ie. Any special requirements, difficulties?


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

A lot of people think they're hard to hatch but I think that may be partly due to the dark eggs.
Rearing is easy. They're pretty vigorous and bullet proof.
Here's an Irish link.
http://www.freewebs.com/penedesenca/


----------



## chickengeorge (Oct 1, 2014)

OldBrickHouseFarm said:


> A lot of people think they're hard to hatch but I think that may be partly due to the dark eggs.
> Rearing is easy. They're pretty vigorous and bullet proof.
> Here's an Irish link.
> http://www.freewebs.com/penedesenca/


Thanks again much appreciated


----------

